# Tax Time



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's that time of year again where we are bombarded with H & R Block commercials and are scrambling to find receipts. So what's everyone going to do with their refunds? Save it? Pay bills? Buy a toy? Vacation? 

We're paying some bills and saving some. I did try to convince the wife to buy a .22 and then start shooting with me. She said no, but did agree to buy one and go out with me when we move! :smt023


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Gona have to get back with you on that, thank god I was deployed last year (helps on taxes). your moving? why


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Redwolf said:


> your moving? why


We miss FL and we've decided that's where we belong. Our really good friends are there. My mom is there. Services for my oldest son (he has Autism) are just as good, if not better, than here. Add in the weather and way more things to do with the kids within 10 minutes to an hour's drive (beach, Sea World, Disney, Zoo, Kennedy Space Center, etc.) and it's a complete package for us. No state income tax and no vehicle property tax are an added bonus. Plus, they have better CCW laws. :smt033


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll be putting about half of mine in the bank. The other half is going to a new lawn mower (I'm tired of making mid-yard repairs) and then......... a rifle. I have my trusty Rem 870 SuperMag, and my trusty Glock 19, but I dont' have a rifle. I'm thinking about a relatively inexpensive 30 .06, maybe used, but haven't made up my mind yet. I'll probably also pick up a few knives (I collect) such as the SOG Aegis and the Benchmade Barrage. I'll also have to find a decent holster, as my CCW will be arriving in the mail in the next few weeks.

This is, of course, all dependant on who gets to the mailbox first on the day the check arrives. My live-in girlfriend of six years (read wife) may have some much less exciting plans for the money. Sigh.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Todd, I agree with you. I grew up in south fla. tampa bay, and yes I miss it every day. If I moved back the one thing I'd miss is the CCW permit here and its buying power. Good luck on your move.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Paying towards debt (which I guess could be filed under bills), and anything I can get my hands on after that will be buying preparation goods to satisfy my paranoia. (dry foods, ammo, etc). Just kinda boy-scoutish these days.. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Redwolf said:


> If I moved back the one thing I'd miss is the CCW permit here and its buying power. Good luck on your move.


I like FL CCW laws better than here in NC. The biggies for me are "No guns" signs don't carry as much weight, the fact you can carry in restaurants that serve alcohol (we eat out at least once a week, if not more), and I like how it's a _CCW_ and not a _CCH_ like here. That may help with my wife deciding to get her permit since she's not sure about deadly force/carrying a gun, but she'd definitely go the the non-deadly route and carry a taser.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'm not getting a refund!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I will use some of the money on a car downpyment..We've got to help the economy wheels to move.. The rest goes into the kids college funds...

However, I came up with an agreement with my wife, and it is kind of neat, I am saving my lunch money at work ( I am packing lunch from home) and I can use that money to satisfy my gun purchasing needs..I need to eat healthy anyways


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish I could be buying toys. But it's going towards bills. *sigh*


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I'm not getting a refund!


+1...none here either.:smt022


----------



## Recoil (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortunately we need a new furnace and the gov has put some incentives in place to help out a little but man is there a lot to learn about the damn things! They all claim to make the best one!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Recoil said:


> They all claim to make the best one!


That sure would make shopping easier. "Trane: We make the third best furnace you can buy. But we're cheaper than Carrier!"

Note: The names were the first ones that popped into my head. I have no idea who makes a good or bad furnace. :mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Same thing I did with the "stimulus" check I got, paying down debt. Moving expenses from last year and having to carry a mortgage AND pay rent is killing me. Looking to go short on the house so I can get out from under it. Just trying everything I can to avoid the "B" word. No help for me from anyone. I'm paying my bills. I would qualify for some assitance if I were 90+ days delinquent. St00pid me, I just figured being responsible was more important than getting a handout for not being responsible in the first place was the right way to go.

Voted paying off bills.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My refund usually comes in the mail on the exact same day the bill for my car insurance comes in. I kid you not, that's happened the last three years now. So it comes in and goes right back out.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Refund? You me mandatory intrest-free savings reimbursement?

I've been predominantly self-employed or 1099'd since 1997. I forget what a "refund" check looks like.

I think we should abolish employer witholdings, and everyone should pay quarterly... It would cut back significantly on the brainless-democratic vote.

JW


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Refund? You me mandatory intrest-free savings reimbursement?
> 
> I've been predominantly self-employed or 1099'd since 1997. I forget what a "refund" check looks like.
> 
> ...


I agree - abolish withholdings.

I would suggest a national sales tax - everyone (almost) pays then - illegals, whores, drug dealers, etc. A black market would exist, as it does now. Eliminate the stinkin' IRS! Tax increases only by majority vote, and term limits on the bloodsuckers in congress!

I feel better now!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

twodogs said:


> I agree - abolish withholdings.
> 
> I would suggest a national sales tax - everyone (almost) pays then - illegals, whores, drug dealers, etc. A black market would exist, as it does now. Eliminate the stinkin' IRS! Tax increases only by majority vote, and term limits on the bloodsuckers in congress!
> 
> I feel better now!


There are too many benefits of the FairTax to mention for good law-abiding taxpaying citizens. Reasons it will sadly never pass. Puts the power back in the hands of the tax-payers and takes the predominant means of coercion out of the hands of the fed govt..

There's a lot of market-manipulations, pay-offs, lobby-appeasing and citizen-control in the 65,000+ Fed income tax code. Could you imagine elimination of all that mutual back-scratching to be replaced by a single solitary simple % point.

Reasons enough all people-power, constitutional-minded people should strongly support the FairTax.

Commercial over. Off me soapbox now. Back to your regular station. :smt023 hehehe


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Heck, even a change to just a flat percentage on income tax would be nice. Still "fair", and eliminates the multimillion dollar expense that is the IRS. 
And this is coming from a student who doesn't even make a tax bracket yet, so I'd end up paying more, but it'd be fair. 

KG


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The real tricky stuff is all the federal sales taxes already imposed, like the 18 cents / gallon on fuel, etc... It's so convoluted that noone really knows how much they're actually paying in fed, state, local taxes.. Which is EXACTLY how the local, state and fed govts like it. 

Interesting thing about withholding... Not too many folks know that before they did the trickle-payment plan withholding, during the early early days, 1st attempt with a federal income tax there was actually a tax-revolt because when the yearly bill came due, people said in great numbers "uh.. I don't think so!". That's the reason for withholding altogether.. You'll never miss it if you don't have to stroke a check for it once/year. I'm a Sheeple... baaaahhhhh! :smt022


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have much debt to think about. I pay off my credit cards at the end of the month and I am one that will usually save up to add things to my collections. So when I see a windfall from something like a tax return I am pretty free to do whatever I want with it. Sadly I wot see much of a refund this year. So maybe just some improvements to things I have around here right now.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Refund? You me mandatory intrest-free savings reimbursement?


No refund for me, either. I've been saving my refund all year long. Now I'll mail the IRS a check and keep the interest.

:smt1099

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I don't have much debt to think about. I pay off my credit cards at the end of the month


We're usually that way, but the past couple of years year we've been doing a lot more for my son in terms of biomedical treatments and therapies, so the credit card bills have added up. I don't like it, but I don't want to ever have to say to my son, "Mommy and Daddy have tons of credit, but since we don't like to pay interest, we didn't try some treatments that could have made your life better". For a toy, it's 0% financing for me, that's for sure. For my kid, I'd go see Louie the Loan Shark if I had to.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Federal = savings

State = 1/3 new toys for Daddy (i.e. new gun), 1/3 shoes and clothes for the wife and 1/3 for my little boy :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am getting a refund just in time for my car insurance to be due. I hate giving the whole 'interest free loan' thing but I had to actually pay more once and that pissed me off even more. Now I just claim 0 and get a refund that is essentially my car insurance. I'll get a few bills after that... meh.


----------

